# Jesse Valadez "Gypsy Rose" Low Riding Legend



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:black\'>My dear old friend, Jesse, has been battling colon cancer. Everything got better for a while but he was taken to the hospital a few days ago. He did improve somewhat but LiL' Jesse called me this morning and informed me that the doctors said that his Dad is just too weak and the cancer had returned. The doctors say they can no longer do anything for him but make him as comfortable as they can. Jesse will be at Saint Joseph's Hospital in the City of Orange in the OC and on Friday, he will be going home to East LA to live out his last days. To a true "Low Riding Legend, Jesse Valadez, "owner of the world's most famous Low Rider the "Gypsy Rose", please keep the entire Valadez Familia in your prayers. In the second photo is Me, Nick Hernandez and Jesse Valadez back in November 2002. Earlier that week before this picture was taken The City of Odessa, Texas gave Jesse the "Key" to the City. The last picture is several of our Friends from the different car clubs at our 35th and on the bottom row between LiL Jesse (black jacket) and Frank Orona (gray shirt) KLIQUE ELA and Big Jesse is between the both of them and on the far right is another "Low Riding Legend" who is no longer with us Fernando Ruelas DUKES SO CAL CC. 
</span>*
:worship: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

MAY GOD B WITH HIM AND HIS FAMILY... :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

prayers sent to him and his family


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with the Valadez family. Jesse Jr. was there for me when my father passed away last March. May God be with the Valadez family at this time.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

hope he pulls threw my prayers are with him and his family


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19525847
> *MAY GOD B WITH HIM AND HIS FAMILY... :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WHERE DOES THE TIME GO!! ANOTHER LEGEND!! MY PRAYERS ARE WITH JESSIE & HIS FAMILY...THIS IS JUST SAD NEWS AND IVE NEVER MET JESSIE BUT HE IS ALSO A GREAT INSPIRATION TO ME. THANK YOU SO MUCH JESSIE FOR BEING A PART OF OUR CULTURE THAT WE LOVE SO MUCH & MAKING THE IMPACT THAT YOU DID...YOU SHOW ALL OF US WHAT IT IS TO TAKE PRIDE & APPRECIATE OUR CARS. THANKS AGAIN AND MAY GOD BE WITH YOU!! HOPE YOU PULL THROUGH MY BROTHER!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

HOPE THE HOMIE GET'S BETTER


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

in my prayers, my families, and the STYLISTICS prayers worldwide


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry to hear about this my thoughts and prayers go out to the valadez family


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Peace and blessings Legend.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 6 2011, 08:51 PM~19526214
> *HOPE THE HOMIE GET'S BETTER
> *


X2!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hope he pulls through . great guy met him once in LA.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 6 2011, 08:37 PM~19526050
> *hope  he  pulls  threw  my  prayers are  with him and his family
> *


x2....

:angel:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

May god bless Jesse and his family. Carnales Unidos will keep you guys in our prayers.


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

prayers go out to the Valadez family 

meet with him and talked every time he came to Albuquerque which has been for years hope ever thing turns out good , 
from all BEDROCK C.C.members prayers be with you :angel:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Our thoughts are with the Valadez family


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

MIS RESOS VAN PARA EL SENOR JESSE VALDES Y TODA SU FAMILIA


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news my prayers and thoughts go out to la familia VALADES
God bless you Jesse hope you pull through


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

True legend , my prayers are with his family and club brothers


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

MY PRAYERS 2 JESSIE AN HIS FAMILY  :angel: :angel:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Will be praying for him


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

my prayers go out to him n his family


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

May God be at his side at all times...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

may god bless jesse and his family and may god give him the strenght to pull thru thru this difficult battle......my prayers are with him his family and club brothers :tears:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

MAY GOD BLESS JESSE AND HIS FAMILY.....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Get well Sir Valadez.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

You have the thoughts and prayers of my family :angel: Get well!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

He will be in our prayers. He is a legend


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*Jesse is very good people,humble as can be.Prayers for him from Viejitos New Mexico*


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hope he gets better... you'll be in my prayers...


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Jesse Sr. is one of my closest and dearest friends. I love him in the most sincere way. I've had the privilege to have dinner with him, laugh with him, talk on the phone and work on cars with him. 

When my mother was diagnosed with cancer a few months back he was one of the first to call me and her when he found out expressing his sympathy. 

I feel like I'm losing my dad all over again.

All I know is I'm always going to be an Imperial becuase of him. And as long as his sons (members) as he called us are around so will he. 

The last thing he told me a few weeks back was to not worry about him and that he wants me to finish my car. I can't write anymore right now....

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/IMPER...UB/200169499538


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Best wishes go out to Mr. Valadez and his family.


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

My prayers go out to Jesse Sr and family. I had the pleasure to meet Jesse a few years back and i had the honor of him doing do the interior of my 47 fleetmaster. Jesse is a great guy but mostly a great friend. I used to love to go his shop and hang out and listen to his lowrider stories. Jesse gave me so many pointers on the build of my car and for that i will always be greatful towards him.
Thank you Jesse for the advise, the help, the stories, but most of all for being my friend.
God bless you.
David


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I never had the honor to meet Mr. Valadez. But to me....he is the God Father of Lowriding. My prayers go out to him and his family and may he pull through.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

I am sorry to here :tears:............. Jesse is an inspiration to me, The way I see Jesse is he is first an foremost a friend, someone that has set the standards for Lowriding, a leader of the Imperials, a man of great wisdom, some one that is down to earth, u know reachable, always willing to take time out of his day to talk to anyone, especially about Cars, a Low Rider Icon........ He is very much Loved, he is Family.... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:angel: A true LEGEND.....prayers to him and his family


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

He is in mine and my fathers prayers... :tears:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

A LEGEND.....AN ICON....1 OF THE GODFATHERS OF WHAT WE CALL LOWRIDING TODAY....JESSE JR,YOUR JEFITO IS A GREAT FRIEND AND A GOOD LISTENER,HE IS 1 OF THE INSPIRATIONS FOR MY TOPIC,"PICS OF THE PAST",WE'VE HAD MANY OF OCCASIONS MET UP AT THE SHOWS,AND AS ALWAYS YOUR ARE THE SAME FAMILIA TO US,BLACK N GOLD QUE NO?EVEN YOUR JEFITO SAID HE WAS SATISFIED WITH THE SIMPLE SANDWHICH MY WIFE HAD MADE FOR HIM AT THE PICNIC(G.T'S)FOR SURE WE HAVE YOU N YOUR JEFITOS BACK CARNAL,YOUR JEFITO WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYERS :angel: 








WHATEVER YOU NEED HOMIE,YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK....


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

I CAN SAY IT IS AN HONOR TO HAVE MET JESSIE SENIOR A COUPLE OF TIMES ,STAY STRONG LIL JESS .


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>My OG Brother Chino Mike and I got to see Jesse this morning before he went home to East LA today. I walked in his room and had to turn right around because I could not control my emotions when I saw Jesse but I pulled it together and I went right back in and gave Jesse a kiss on his forehead. Then I held his hand and said a prayer for our good lord to comfort him and so he does not suffer. Jesse's nurse was about in her fifty's and I asked her if she knew who she was taking care of and she reached down and read his wrist band and said Jesse Valadez. I said your so right. Then I asked her if she ever saw the TV program from the 70's "Chico and the Man" and she said I remember that TV show and then I explained to her that Jesse Valadez was the owner of the low rider Impala "Gypsy Rose The Worlds Most Famous Low Rider" and she said she did not know that and then she said to Jesse that she was more then honored to be taking care of somebody so famous like Jesse Valadez. We will continue to keep our DEAR FRIEND in our prayers and with much Love & Respect for our Brother the one and only 
"Low Riding Legend Jesse Valadez."</span>
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn.....


Best of wishes to Jesse, the Valadez Family, Imperials, and everybody that knew him. A true lowriding icon.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 8 2011, 01:36 AM~19537942
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>My OG Brother Chino Mike and I got to see Jesse this morning before he went home to East LA today.  I walked in his room and had to turn right around because I could not control my emotions when I saw Jesse but I pulled it together and I went right back in and gave Jesse a kiss on his forehead.  Then I held his hand and said a prayer for our good lord to comfort him and so he does not suffer.  Jesse's nurse was about in her fifty's and I asked her if she knew who she was taking care of and she reached down and read his wrist band and said Jesse Valadez.  I said your so right.  Then I asked her if she ever saw the TV program from the 70's "Chico and the Man" and she said I remember that TV show and then I explained to her that Jesse Valadez was the owner of the low rider Impala "Gypsy Rose The Worlds Most Famous Low Rider" and she said she did not know that and then she said to Jesse that she was more then honored to be taking care of somebody so famous like Jesse Valadez.  We will continue to keep our DEAR FRIEND in our prayers and with much Love & Respect for our Brother the one and only
> "Low Riding Legend Jesse Valadez."</span>
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that carnal...my prayers are with jesse & his family...
:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

prayers and thoughts to u........ i,ll always remember that car...........


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

My prayer and thought are with Jesse and his family. 

I'm grateful I was able to meet him a few years ago, he is a inspiration to me as well as many other


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

best wishes to the valdez family and everyone close to jesse. 

it will be nice to see jesse tomorrow - i'll be sure to tell him about the kind words and respect presented here.

thanks, fellas.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

a true og legend my prayers go out to you and the immediate fam


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

My prayers go out to Jesse and his family


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

My prayers go out to Jesse and his family  a true legend made a car that will always stand out in the car world


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## KingDingALing (Jan 29, 2010)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats to Jesse for being voted as President of <span style=\'color:black\'>IMPERIALS LA Car Club as of today Jan. 8, 2011. Major props to the <span style=\'color:yellow\'>IMPERIALS Car Club for showing Jesse so much LOVE & RESPECT because that's what it's all about.</span></span>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: DA BLACK & BLUE FAMILIA IS STILL PRAYING 4 U CARNAL! :angel:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

my prayers go out to Jesse :angel: a true lowrider legend


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Held is hand last night and had a few laughs with him. God Bless you Jesse.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 9 2011, 01:23 PM~19548178
> *My prayers go out to Jesse and his family   a true legend made a car that will always stand out in the car world
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

Jesse Sr is in my prayers as well as his familia to keep them strong during this sad time.


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO MR.GYPSY ROSE AND THE VALADEZ FAMILIA.THE WAY I SEE IT COLORS MITE CHANGE WHETHER BLACK N GOLD OR BROWN N GOLD BUT WE ALL SHARE A COMMON BOND AS LOWRIDING FAMILIA.IT HIT HOME KNOWING ONE DAY I'LL BE IN LIL JESSES POSITION BECAUSE FOR NOW I HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO STILL CRUISE WITH MY JEFITO.HE IS NOT ONLY AN ICON BUT JESSE WAS THE CHOSEN ONE TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT LOWRIDING IMPERIAL'S STYLE IS ALL ABOUT.LET ME END BY SAYING THE ROSE WILL ALWAYS BLOOM KNOWING IF GOD OWNED A LOWRIDER IT WOULD BE "THE 64 IMPALA GYPSY ROSE".~72SJV BROWN PERSUASION C.C.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

DAVID MONTES AND JESSE VALADEZ SHARING EACH OTHERS TESTIMONY IN GOD !


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 9 2011, 07:53 PM~19550228
> *Congrats to Jesse for being voted as President of <span style=\'color:black\'>IMPERIALS LA Car Club as of today Jan. 8, 2011.  Major props to the <span style=\'color:yellow\'>IMPERIALS Car Club for showing Jesse so much LOVE & RESPECT because that's what it's all about.</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

my prayers are with the Valadez family :angel: may god bless you and your familia


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

DAVID MONTES AND JESSE VALADEZ SHARING EACH OTHERS TESTIMONY IN GOD !
*DAVE IS LIVING PROOF THAT PRAYERS WORK SO CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR THE BOTH OF THEM. *


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Prayers go out to the family...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

GOD IS LISTENING AND WILL TAKE CARE OF JESSE........I HAVE FAITH....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*ME AND JESSE IN 2000...... WE HAVE LOVE FOR JESSE IN NYC....AND WILL PRAY FOR HIM.....
GREAT GUY.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2011, 07:21 AM~19554502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19525754
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>My dear old friend, Jesse, has been battling colon cancer.  Everything got better for a while but he was taken to the hospital a few days ago.  He did improve somewhat but LiL' Jesse called me this morning and informed me that the doctors said that his Dad is just too weak and the cancer had returned.  The doctors say they can no longer do anything for him but make him as comfortable as they can.  Jesse will be at Saint Joseph's Hospital in the City of Orange in the OC and on Friday, he will be going home to East LA to live out his last days.  To a true "Low Riding Legend, Jesse Valadez,  "owner of the world's most famous Low Rider the "Gypsy Rose", please keep the entire Valadez Familia in your prayers. In the second photo is Me, Nick Hernandez and Jesse Valadez back in November 2002.  Earlier that week before this picture was taken The City of Odessa, Texas gave Jesse the "Key" to the City.  The last picture is several of our Friends from the different car clubs at our 35th and on the bottom row between LiL Jesse (black jacket) and Frank Orona (gray shirt) KLIQUE ELA and Big Jesse is between the both of them and on the far right is another "Low Riding Legend" who is no longer with us Fernando Ruelas DUKES SO CAL CC.
> </span>
> :worship:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


may he make a speedy recovery..
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :angel:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

may God be with him and his family. 

:angel:


----------



## sonsofsoul37 (Oct 11, 2009)

TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU.

FROM JACKIE & MONICA


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

I want to thank everyone here on Layitlow for keeping my father in prayer. I have printed out the pages of this thread and read them to my father. We are very grateful and inspired by all who have responded from all different parts of the world, car clubs and solo riders. Keep the prayers coming through, I will read more pages tomarrow.

Jesse Valadez II
LB


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

will keep prayers coming to the godfather of lowriding


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:16 PM~19561668
> *I want to thank everyone here on Layitlow for keeping my father in prayer.  I have printed out the pages of this thread and read them to my father.  We are very grateful and inspired by all who have responded from all different parts of the world, car clubs and solo riders.  Keep the prayers coming through, I will read more pages tomarrow.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> ...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

get well soon!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm sending a card to your dad


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:16 PM~19561668
> *I want to thank everyone here on Layitlow for keeping my father in prayer.  I have printed out the pages of this thread and read them to my father.  We are very grateful and inspired by all who have responded from all different parts of the world, car clubs and solo riders.  Keep the prayers coming through, I will read more pages tomarrow.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> ...


maybe if you put up an address peolpe can send cards and flowers....


in the mean time we will keep praying for you dad and your family


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Im lifting his name up in prayer with lots of love and respect from Lowrider Connection Car/Bike Club,MD

:angel:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:16 PM~19561668
> *I want to thank everyone here on Layitlow for keeping my father in prayer.  I have printed out the pages of this thread and read them to my father.  We are very grateful and inspired by all who have responded from all different parts of the world, car clubs and solo riders.  Keep the prayers coming through, I will read more pages tomarrow.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> ...



Your Father is a Legend in the Lowriding Community and True inspiration for all of us. We will keep praying for your Father and family. On behalf of DELEGATION Car Club


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY DONT GIVE UP TRUE LEGEND GYPSY ROSE uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LORD, please be with this family in their times of need. please put your healing hands over this man and cure him from his pain only you can do this.....
AMEN....[/b]


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

We get very caught up in getting our cars ready for the summer and don't take the time to really look at the people that have done so much for our hobby. It's too bad that someone has to get sick before we realize what they have done. He is in our prayers.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 11 2011, 11:37 AM~19566217
> *maybe if you put up an address peolpe can send cards and flowers....
> in the mean time we will keep praying for you dad and your family
> *


your right....


*All cards (or anything that can fit into a mailbox) for Jesse can be sent to:

Jesse Valadez Sr.
C/O Angel Higuera
1825 Tamarind Ave. #27 
Los Angeles, Ca 90028

PLEASE NO FLOWERS. THEY'RE TOO BIG FOR THE MAILBOX. THANK YOU. *


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

God Bless


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 9 2011, 06:53 PM~19550228
> *Congrats to Jesse for being voted as President of <span style=\'color:black\'>IMPERIALS LA Car Club as of today Jan. 8, 2011.  Major props to the <span style=\'color:yellow\'>IMPERIALS Car Club for showing Jesse so much LOVE & RESPECT because that's what it's all about.</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :worship:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 12 2011, 02:37 PM~19576597
> *We get very caught up in getting our cars ready for the summer and don't take the time to really look at the people that have done so much for our hobby.  It's too bad that someone has to get sick before we realize what they have done.  He is in our prayers.
> *


*So TRUE. That is why all the youngsters and the newbies that are just getting into low riding no matter what age you are need to take a low riding 101 class because this did not all start on MTV and in rap videos or in a magazine. This all started on the Blvd by "Legends in Low Riding like Jesse Valadez" IMPERIALS LA CC President once again here in 2011.*


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Best wishes to him and his family from the members of Street Dreams.

He is definitely a true legend and has been an inspiration for many years and I am sure for many more years to come.

Again our prayers are with you and yours.

From the Street Dreams Family !


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 12 2011, 08:18 PM~19579879
> *So TRUE.  That is why all the youngsters and the newbies that are just getting into low riding no matter what age you are need to take a low riding 101 class because this did not all start on MTV and in rap videos or in a magazine.  This all started on the Blvd by "Legends in Low Riding like Jesse Valadez" IMPERIALS LA CC President once again here in 2011.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :angel: :angel:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2011, 02:53 PM~19576270
> *LORD, please be with this family in their times of need. please put your healing hands over this man and cure him from his pain only you can do this.....
> AMEN....*
> [/b]



:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

my prayers go out to him and his family!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

Special prayers out to Jesse and his family,a true legend may he have a speedy recovery :angel:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOD BLESS JESSE. A TRUE {LOWRIDER LEGEND}. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

prayers god bless him


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Hang in there Jesse.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

has there been any progress if theres no problem


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

PASSING BY TO GIVE A BIG Q~VO TO MR.JESSE VALADEZ AND THE IMPERIALS
GENTE.KEEP ON PUSHING CARNAL ONE DAY @ TIME FROM YOUR BROWN BROTHERS IN THE SJV~STOCKTON de BROWN PERSUASION.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

best wishes


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY ... GOODTIMES CC..


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

YOU'LL BE IN OUR PRAYERS JESSE.. GOD BLESS U AND YOUR FAMILY..
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

GOD BLESS JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 14 2011, 01:55 AM~19593906
> *ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY ...  GOODTIMES CC..
> *



THANKS BIG RUBE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:angel: get well


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

PRAYERS GOES OUT TO YOU JESSE.... NEW WAVE SO. CAL


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Our prayers and best wishes are with Jesse and his family! Hang in there!


----------



## Sensei (May 2, 2007)

My prayers go out and keep to Gig Jesse and his family! :worship: 
He get recovery soon and be back to Loriding community for all carnales of the world.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Me and momma went to go see Bigg Jesse today, he's very talkative now. A big improvement from last weekend.


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: Get well soon Jesse


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19615686
> *Me and momma went to go see Bigg Jesse today, he's very talkative now. A big improvement from last weekend.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 12:34 PM~19619511
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ive always loved that show. 


favorite episode is the one where Jose Feliciano sang "Light My Fire".


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPE HE LIKES THIS,1 MIN INTO IT,THE 63 N 64 :h5: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19615686
> *Me and momma went to go see Bigg Jesse today, he's very talkative now. A big improvement from last weekend.
> *



I hope he continues to improve! So glad to hear he is making progress! :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Your in our prayers and in our hearts Jefe.


----------



## pico viejo homie (Jan 3, 2011)

Get better homie ....met you back in 72


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19615686
> *Me and momma went to go see Bigg Jesse today, he's very talkative now. A big improvement from last weekend.
> *


 GOOD NEWS,KEEP ON PUSHING CARNAL,ONE DAY @ A TIME...
THIS ROLA GOES OUT TO "THE WORLD'S MOST FAMOUS LOWRIDER"~ MR.GYPSY ROSE~(JESSE VALADEZ),"U CAN'T KEEP A GOOD MAN DOWN".FROM YOUR BROWN BROTHERS de B.P.C.C.~STOCKTON~.


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Wishin him the best. A true legend.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pico viejo homie_@Jan 17 2011, 11:58 PM~19627166
> *Get better homie ....met you back in 72
> *


We here you Just get better Jesse. Welcome pico viejo homie, You meet Jesse in 72 and that's the year our Car Club started. Then to SEE your signature <span style=\'color:black\'>ORPHEUS CC you need say no more. Much Respect to a survivor from the crazy dayz of low riding here in the East LA area. Like I said welcome again Homie. </span>


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2011, 09:03 PM~19615686
> *Me and momma went to go see Bigg Jesse today, he's very talkative now. A big improvement from last weekend.
> *


GOOD TO HERE BRO .. BLESS YOUR HOME AND YOUR FAMILIA STAY STRONG FOR HIM .. AND GIVE HIM ARE WISHES PA QUE SE PON GA VIEN... FROM GOODTIMES CC. MUCHOS RESPETOS..


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Prayer are with him


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 01:01 PM~19620218
> *HOPE HE LIKES THIS,1 MIN INTO IT,THE 63 N 64 :h5:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed Jesse's brother's car, King Orchid and the Elvis car right after that. Brings back a lot of memories.

Saw Jesse yesterday. We need to pray that he gets strong enough so the doctor's will want to start treatment again.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Jan 18 2011, 10:42 PM~19635904
> *I noticed Jesse's brother's car, King Orchid and the Elvis car right after that. Brings back a lot of memories.
> 
> Saw Jesse yesterday. We need to pray that he gets strong enough so the doctor's will want to start treatment again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Me and some Klique brothers just came from visiting Big Jesse. He is still in high spirits. We had a great visit. God bless him.


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 18 2011, 11:59 PM~19636069
> *Me and some Klique brothers just came from visiting Big Jesse. He is still in high spirits. We had a great visit. God bless him.
> *


Thank you brothers! Jesse is blessed to have friends like you.


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

PRAYERS for legend who has inspired most of us !! Gypsy Rose the first lowrider that i can remember since i was a kid. Respect and prayers to u and family :angel:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

:angel: Get well. Respect from Romantics CC europe.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

On behalf of my father and I, just want to take some time and thank everyone for your prayers. My fathers condition has been improving one day at a time. Also, his spirits have been outstanding. Tonight, I will be reading more messages, emails, and cards that have been sent. Keep them coming. 

Send cards to this address
Attention: Jesse Valadez Sr.









Thank You Very Much,
Jesse Valadez II


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I might not know Jesse Valadez but I sure know the Gypsy Rose and seen lot of pictures of it around internet and it has been one of the inspirations for me, even though I live at the other side of the Earth. 
It was quite shocking to open this thread, I hope everything will be fine and best wishes for recovering from this side of the Earth. 


Siim


----------



## SDrideordie (Jul 26, 2009)

You know Jesse Sr. is in are prayers here in San Diego. :angel: :angel:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Always in our prayers here in New York.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

*As I was cleaning out the garage a few hrs ago, to my surprise, I found this picture of Gypsy Rose and my then 2 yr old son at a local SoCal car show back in 97.


I vaguely remember dragging out my pregnant wife to the show because I heard that Gypse Rose was going to be there. 2 weeks later, my 2nd son was born.*


*"Get well soon Brother"..... "To you and yours from me and mine...God Bless"*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:48 AM~19648006
> *On behalf of my father and I, just want to take some time and thank everyone for your prayers.  My fathers condition has been improving one day at a time.  Also, his spirits have been outstanding.  Tonight, I will be reading more messages, emails, and cards that have been sent.  Keep them coming.
> 
> Send cards to this address
> ...


I M VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD, MY PRAYERS WILL BE WITH HIM IN JESUS NAME GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS AND TO THE IMPERIALS !


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

In my prayers. God Bless. :angel: :angel:


----------



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)

This past Monday, George Lopez came down to visit Big Jesse Valadez at his home in East Los Angeles. He spent about an hour with him talking about his car among other things. Jesse was very happy and uplifted that day because of the time that Mr. Lopez took out of his busy schedule. It was funny because when Big Jesse saw him, it took a bit for it to register who this guy was, but as soon as he recognized him the first words out of Big Jesse's mouth was, "hey vato loco!" 

The Imperials Car Club would like to thank George Lopez, his staff and anyone else that was responsible for making this happen for our good friend Jesse!

Here are a few picks that were taken outside.


























Our newest Imperials member (?) Stay tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Old George.  



> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661894
> *This past Monday, George Lopez came down to visit Big Jesse Valadez at his home in East Los Angeles. He spent about an hour with him talking about his car among other things. Jesse was very happy and uplifted that day because of the time that Mr. Lopez took out of his busy schedule. It was funny because when Big Jesse saw him, it took a bit for it to register who this guy was, but as soon as he recognized him the first words out of Big Jesse's mouth was, "hey vato loco!"
> 
> The Imperials Car Club would like to thank George Lopez, his staff and anyone else that was responsible for making this happen for our good friend Jesse!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I am devestated to hear that one of the kings of lowrider somebody that made such a drastic impact not once but twice and many other times is going thru so much I hope that the family and friends are able to spend these moments with him, no matter what happens he will always be alive... in the families hearts and in the hearts of thousands of lowrider enthusiast now and in the future I know for a fact he will not be forgotten!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That's really cool, how did he hear about it.

Hang in there Jesse!



> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661894
> *This past Monday, George Lopez came down to visit Big Jesse Valadez at his home in East Los Angeles. He spent about an hour with him talking about his car among other things. Jesse was very happy and uplifted that day because of the time that Mr. Lopez took out of his busy schedule. It was funny because when Big Jesse saw him, it took a bit for it to register who this guy was, but as soon as he recognized him the first words out of Big Jesse's mouth was, "hey vato loco!"
> 
> The Imperials Car Club would like to thank George Lopez, his staff and anyone else that was responsible for making this happen for our good friend Jesse!
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jesse my prayers are with you my friend..

Imperial car show 2009.. I'll be back this year my friend.. May God shower you with his glory and light..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Peter Cruz, thank you for sharing this with everybody and keeping us updated. Jesse, i think its great your are printing the messages and are reading them to your father. 

I feel honored i was able to meet Jesse Sr a few years back and have deep respect for what he has achieved, a real icon. I hope he`ll stay strong and knows he is loved worldwide. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

May God Bless him and give him and his family strenght


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Our Prayers are with Jesse n his family at this time .We ask God to bless him with the strength to fight this battle .We ask our father to bless his family with peace that he right by Jesse's side n he loves his son .God we ask that you heal Jesse SR he is a good man who has done wonders to bring people together and always has kind words ,plenty of wisdom to spead to all that take the time to listen.I and my family have gotten to know jesse and he is truely what lowriding is all about I have nothing but respect for him .We are praying for you Jesse


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:angel: Slow & Low Car Club of El PasoTX. will have you and your fam. in our prayers. :tears: :angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

KEEP PUSHIN BROTHER GET WELL!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i want to say new york city have great love for jesse and gypsy rose... true icons to me..


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesse sr wish you & your family the best from evryone in Tulsa Oklahoma. "A True Legend"


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

x2 "TRUE LEGEND"!!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

TRUE LEGEND :angel: THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU'VE DONE FOR US AND THE SPORT WE ALL LOVE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 26 2011, 07:43 AM~19701417
> *TRUE LEGEND :angel: THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU'VE DONE FOR US AND THE SPORT WE ALL LOVE
> *


x71


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Nothing but LOVE & RESPECT for Big Jesse just get better Carnal. You know your somebody when the City of Odessa, Texas gives you the KEY to the City. Were still looking to see what door it opens?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 22 2011, 04:36 AM~19665705
> *Peter Cruz, thank you for sharing this with everybody and keeping us updated. Jesse, i think its great your are printing the messages and are reading them to your father.
> 
> I feel honored i was able to meet Jesse Sr a few years back and have deep respect for what he has achieved, a real icon. I hope he`ll stay strong and knows he is loved worldwide. Thank you  :thumbsup:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>Your welcome Joost.....Anything for a Brother and you know how we do it with L&R for a "TRUE LEGEND IN LOW RIDING." </span>


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

God bless Jesse and his family! :worship:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 08:09 AM~19721245
> *:angel:
> *


Jesse, had the pleasure of speaking with you some time ago. Gypsy Rose has always been one of my favorite lowriders of all time. Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

Our prayers for the family..Our legendds are leaving us one at a time


----------



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)

It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning. 

Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.

Please keep the Valadez and Imperials family in your prayers.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences. Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away. My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war. But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.

Jesse Valadez II


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 10:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


Our heart n prayers go out the Valadez family n the Imperial Nation for the loss of such a great friend n legend .Heaven got a great man today :angel:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:27 AM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


Jesse if we can help in anyway let us know. Our prayers with you n your family


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 


*REST IN PEACE...*


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, we will keep you in our prayers. :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *



What ever your family needs let me know


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

It is a sad day for all Imperial members and X members, all that knew Big Jessie . our prayers are with your family lil Jessie.


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

:angel: ride in peace :angel:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *



:angel: :angel: 
sorry for your loss.. we lost a true legend in the game today and it sadends me to hear the news of his passing. I got the chance to meet big jesse a couple times and a real cool and humble man... and to little Jesse keep your head up bro my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.. much love and respect.. Latin World c.c. Bakersfield


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE BIG JESSE :angel:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND ITS GONE...... BUT HE WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.....
MAY JESSE VELADEZ THE OWNER OF THE FAMOUS " GYPSY ROSE...REST IN PARADISE.....MY PRAYERS ARE WITH ALL HIS FAMILY....
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


sorry for the loss to jessie's family and club member's'jessie would always be rembered in are hearts for his love in the lowriding game' mr.glasshouse dedication cc


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT 2 DA ENTIRE 'VALDEZ' FAMILY! MAY DA LEGEND OF LOWRIDER HISTORY ''MR. JESSE VALDEZ'' CRUISE IN PEACE! U WILL TOTALLY BE MISSED FOREVER. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT, EL ADAM & DA TOGETHER FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My condolences go out to Jesse's family & Imperials...May God bless his soul..."RIDE IN PEACE OG"...From NEU EXPOSURE C.C. So.Cal. :angel:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730123
> *Our heart n prayers go out the Valadez family n the Imperial Nation for the loss of such a great friend n legend .Heaven got a great man today :angel:
> *


x a million :angel:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:27 PM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


Ride In Peace to one of the originals of the life style I cherish ever so deeply.

Mr. Valadez, ur legacy will continue on for as long as lowriders grace the streets.

The Outfit C.C. expresses our condolences.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

RIDE AND REST IN PEACE BIG HOMIE


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *



WOW , I CANT BELIEVE IT. EVERYBODY KNOWS THIS WAS A GOOD MAN. ONE OF MY FRIENDS. ALWAYS WAS HAPPY HIM AT THE SHOWS. ILL MISS SEEING YOU BIG JESSIE. ALL MY PRAYERS RIGHT NOW ARE WITH YOU. IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO LIL JESS, PLEASE HIT ME UP. ME AND MARTHA WILL BE AT THE FUNERAL 4 SURE.
WITH ALL OUR LOVE AND RESPECT TO JESSIE AND HIS FAMILY. TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR ME AND MARTHA AS WELL. REST IN PEACE MY BROTHER......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

That's sad news... My father in law just went to see him a few days ago... 


May he rest in peace :angel: Our prayers are with you LB and the whole Imperials family


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like my club brother C-dro said, on behalf of LatinWorld cc, we are saddened by the loss of such a great man and lowrider. Big Jesse and the Imperials are the epitome of what it means to be a lowrider. God Bless Jesse Sr, his family and the Imperials.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Our deepest symphony and condolence go out to the Valadez family may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

R.I.P. jesse :angel: my condulences to his family and friends


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

May Jesse Sr rest in peace!! I had alot of respect for him and can say proudly that i knew him even with all the BS that went on years ago..water under the bridge..I am deeply saddened to know that he is gone.The lowrider world is a little less bright with him and other ORIGINALS gone...may his family take comfort in knowing that he was well loved not only by them but the whole Lowrider Movement.. I believe in the three deaths. The first is when our body stop functioning. The second is when we are lowered into the ground and the third and final death is when there is no one alive who knows who we were. I believe that as long as someone is still living who knows who you are you will never truely die! Little Jess take comfort that you father will live along time in your heart and memories as well as the hearts,minds and memories of many in the Lowrider community and your father as a true LOWRIDER LEGEND will never truely be gone.....on behalf and Me and my familia our sincere condolences!!

"Richee"


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Benny and I just got back from Jesse's in East LA we are so sad today with the loss of such a real good friend of ours. LiL Jesse called me this morning with the sad news of his Father's passing and we went out to East LA to meet up with LiL Jesse and his Sisters and the rest of the Valadez Familia. Our prayers and thoughts are with the entire Valadez Familia & the IMPERIALS NATION on behalf of TECHNIQUES CC and all of our members if there is anything we can do just let us know and may God be with you all at this time. Now may you rest in peace our Brother "Low Riding Legend Jesse Valadez Sr. President of IMPERIALS LA CC 2011."


----------



## CadillacDan (Oct 4, 2002)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning. 

Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.

Please keep the Valadez and Imperials family in your prayers.










 OUR DEEP CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY VALADEZ AND TO ALL THE IMPERIALS FAMILY FOR LOOSING SUCH A BIG PART OF THEM.. FROM THE GOODTIMES CC. FAMILY.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out to Jesse and his family...RIP....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


 My deepest condolences to the Valdez family and Imperials. The lowrider community has lost a icon but the good lord gained a lowrider legend to cruise the heavens. :angel:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP :angel:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:27 PM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


 :tears:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

We send our deepest condolences, On behalf of Low Creations Car club.
Rest in peace Mr. Valadez a true legend.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

our prayers go out to all the valadez family may you ride in peace brother :angel: from the majestics cc


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*OUR CONDOLENCES TO FAM AND FRIENDS FROM PRECENCE C.C. IN EL PASO TX. ..............R.I.P. SIR.*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Very sorry for the loss of a father, brother, leader, uncle, compa, primo and friend to many. I am please to have met Jessie in person. It was a honor to have had the privilage to do this. He was a great example of leadership to many. He will be missed but his words of encouragement will live on. My deepest thoughts and prayers go out to the Valadez family. Jessie will never be forgotten. Missed yes... but I hope Jessie Jr. will continue to share what his father dreamed and cared about most. Also, I hope the Gypse Rose continues to remind all of us the "Love & Passion" that comes from Lowriding. Long live the message Jessie gave to many of us! 
Sincerely Orlando


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 









KLIQUE CAR CLUB SHOW ORANGE COUNTY 2010


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

big jesse will be missed.... my condolences to the bro lil jesse and the valadez family...BIG JESSE rip miss you already man... :angel: from the munoz family....








R.I.P BIG JESSE.....


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

A true legend, R.I.P :angel:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

RIP Mr Valadez. May your greatness shine down on the lowrider community world wide. You are a true great :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730119
> *At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences.  Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away.  My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war.  But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


MAY YOU REST IN PEACE CARNAL, AND MY CONDOLENCES TO LIL JESSIE AND THE VALADEZ FAMILIA, ALSO TO THE IMPERIALS C.C.... FROM ME, NEWSTYLE C.C. & STREETLOW MAGAZINE....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:angel: :angel: r.i.p. jesse. you will be missed dearly.


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

My Condolences To Jesse's Family, The Imperials Car Club, and all his friends.
From CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:angel: 
R.I.P


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:angel: a real don in lowriding may he rest in peace


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

god bless you and your family from Martinez family phoenix az.


----------



## LOWRIDER559 (Apr 17, 2009)

REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ A TRUE LOWRIDING LEGEND... MY UNCLE ALWAYS TOLD ME THE TALENTED ARE ALWAYS THE FIRST ONES TO BE CALLED TO HEAVEN BY GOD I ALWAYS BELIEVED HIM CUZ NOW WE LOST A LEGEND. BUT EVERYONE BE THANKFUL IT MIGHT HURT CUZ HE IS GONE BUT HE IS HAPPY WALKING RIGHT NEXT TO GOD WATCHING OVER HIS FAMILY AND HIS CLUB...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 26 2011, 10:11 AM~19702410
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>"An American Chicano Lowrider Icon"
> 
> Peter, the Gypsy Rose on Chico and the Man, gave those on the outside an oppurtunity to dream and make those dreams a reality.I call on all Lowriders to fly thier colors with respect and do it with conviction and style in memory of Big Jesse, I had an oppurtunity to meet this man in the world of suit and tie but i was most impressed when i was intruduced to the down to earth shop talking "Jesse", a true Lowrider Legend, that paved the way and rode with his Legendary club untill the end.
> ...


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

:angel: Rest In Peace :angel:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

God damn it mang....we lost another one....Ive always wanted to meet you personally and shake your hand. It pains me to know that will never happen now. I thank you for building a car that as a kid ive always looked up to and have been truely inspired by growing up on the East Coast. You will always live on and be truely missed all over the world!

God Bless & Rest in Peace


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Jan 30 2011, 09:15 AM~19736245
> *A true legend, R.I.P :angel:
> *


X2
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P TO A TRUE LEGEND WHO WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

SAD DAY IN LOWRIDING. MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:angel: Condolences to the family. God bless.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

a huge loss to lowriding......RIP Jessie from the De Alba Fam. and ELITE cc. Ride in Peace!!!!!


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

GOD BLESS THE VALDAEZ FAMILY FROM THE DUKES ALBUQUERQUE NEW,MEXICO


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

R.I.P. TO A TRUE LOW RIDER LEGEND FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE C.C. FAM :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

My condolences, like everybody said this is a great loss for alot of people


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My condolences. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

There are so many people that made lowriding what it is today. No one can do what he has done and he will be missed.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Mark Aragon (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Jesse. I'm very sorry to hear about your father. He was a true legend and I am very proud to have interviewed him at the Low Rider Hall of Fame Banquet where he shared some beautiful memories of his career within the Lowriding communtiy. May he rest in peace and may you and all of the Valadez family find comfort with everyone sending you all Love and Light. Peace, Mark Aragon


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

Condolences to the family. God bless. From Eastside Car Club Fresno.........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GOD IS GREAT
JESUS IS THE TRUTH
ILL SEE YOU SOON HOMIE
BLESS THE WHOLE IMPERAILS CAR CLUB
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 31 2011, 02:11 PM~19746920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Rest In Peace
Viejitos Sacramento Chapter


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP to another one of our fallen legends...our prayers for the family


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Rest In Peace Sr. Valadez. and may God Bless your Family.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 30 2011, 08:14 AM~19736241
> *big jesse will be missed.... my condolences to the bro lil jesse and the valadez family...BIG JESSE rip miss you already man... :angel: from the munoz family....
> 
> 
> ...


  MAY DA LEGEND 'GYPSY ROSE' HIMSELF, REST IN PEACE! :tears:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...



anothere lowrider legend leaves us way too early, may you rest in peace Jesse and may the lord bless the Valadez & Imperials family from the Bustamante & Dedication family.....


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

May he Rest In Peace, God Bless from Carnales Unidos.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAM, MAY HE RIP FROM THE DELEGATION FAM :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Rest In Peace to a true Lowrider Legend....From: SolitoS C.C.*_


----------



## mustangmike (May 10, 2010)

Our condolences go out to the valdez family and imperials c.c on behalf of la gente c.c rest in peace MR. VALDEZ a lowrider legend :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Jr. over at Danny D's shop and I had to go by and give Danny a well deserved L&R for stripping Jesse's "Gypsy Rose" casket because the Homie's Edgar, Sal and Danny D all did an outstanding job for our very dear friend <span style=\'color:black\'>"Low Riding Legend & The Wolds Most Famous Low Rider" Mr. Jesse Valadez & the IMPERIALS CC. "GYPSY ROSE" POR VIDA! </span></span>


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can you guys keep us informed on the wake date and time plz


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP from Oldies Car Club (San Fernando Valley) :angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 1 2011, 01:13 PM~19757492
> *can  you guys  keep  us  informed   on  the  wake   date  and  time   plz
> *


MEE TOO!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*just confirmed with Tomas on services for Jesse;

Rosary services for Jesse Valadez, Sr. will begin Friday, Feb. 4, 2011 at 8.pm at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Address is 532 South Atlantic Boulevard, Los Angeles, CA 90022 (323) 264-3353. Mass will commence Saturday morning (Feb. 5, 2011) at 9.am at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Burial services will follow the mass at Rose Hills Memorial Park & Mortuary located at 3888 South Workman Mill Road, Whittier, CA 90601.*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I'm sorry for your lost. I won't say I know what your feeling just to say it, because the reality is I know the pain all to well. I too lost my father and I can tell you that yes the pain great but it gets less. Ive learned that Life here is only a stopping place a resting place along the road to eternity. We all have different journeys different paths but we were never meant to stay. Our destination is a place far greater than we know. Don't shed too many tears just be happy and remember the many years you shared. So go on grieve awhile but then let your grieve be comforted for it's only for awhile that you'll be apart keep the memories within your heart. And know he'll always be near watching over you and if you listen with your heart your hear is love. My condolences brother. 
It was an honor to meet this man 12 years ago. 
You should have seen the look on his face when I said I was from new York. His reply was "they Lowrider in new York ??"
I said yes we do. Lol 

WE ARE LOWRIDERS TIL THE CASKET DROP !!!!!!
*


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

"OUR DEEPEST CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY" :angel: 
MAY JESSE REST IN PEACE :tears:


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2011, 11:40 AM~19730195
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Jesse you will be missed ,the smiles and the good time are gone for now but they will never be forgotten till we meet again ( RIP )
Our condolences go out to the valdez family and imperials c.c on behalf of myself and BEDROCK CC


----------



## Jarred (Sep 18, 2010)

R.I.P. 
I think most would agree the most Iconic and recognizable lowrider ever. Thank you Mr. Valadez for your contributions to the lowrider movement that we love so much....


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:tears: May Mr Valadez Rest in Peace :tears:
:angel: Condolences to the Valadez Family and Friends :angel:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE MR. VALDEZ, FROM THE RAMIREZ 
FAMILIA. BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. AKA ~TRUCHA~


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Ride In Paradise... Mr. Valadez... :angel: My Condolences go to the Valadez family!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

midnight club LA edition people love this car alot classic will always be remembered never forgotten i never met him but i know meeting him and getting to see the car in person was prob the best thing ever R.I.P







:angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:angel: RIDE IN PEACE jesse u will be missed for the whole OL'SKOOL WAYZ


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :angel: REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ "GYPSY ROSE"</span>


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19764023
> *R.I.P  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


RIP 2 A Legend...........!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My condolences to the Valadez and Imperials families. Jesse will be missed but not forgotten. We can take comfort in the fact that he is no longer in pain. Jae Bueno


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 05:23 PM~19759146
> *just confirmed with Tomas on services for Jesse;
> 
> Rosary services for Jesse Valadez, Sr. will begin Friday, Feb. 4, 2011 at 8.pm at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Address is 532 South Atlantic Boulevard, Los Angeles, CA 90022 (323) 264-3353. Mass will commence Saturday morning (Feb. 5, 2011) at 9.am at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Burial services will follow the mass at Rose Hills Memorial Park & Mortuary located at 3888 South Workman Mill Road, Whittier, CA 90601.
> *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 31 2011, 02:11 PM~19746920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Rest in Paradise!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19764023
> *R.I.P  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: Chingo foto Homie, "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

I was Googling Jesse's name this morning just to see what would come up and to my surprise, there were dozens of links associated with him. 

Not just within the lowriding community either. That goes to show you what kind of impact a humble man, born in East LA can have in a world that is strewn with negative stereotypes towards lowriders. What a privilege it is to know Jesse and to be able to learn what it truly means to be "Imperial Material"

One of the best lines written about him is below. 

_Jesse’s work has become internationally known, and his crowning achievements have pushed lowriding into a culture far beyond what anyone would have expected. And while it took decades to recognize Van Gogh’s talents, it only took a few years for Jesse Valadez to be recognized for his.

Taken from BCND._

I hope my life can leave a legacy half as impactful as Jesse's. But then again, men like him, only come around every so often. Good thing he was our friend and the Lord blessed us with his love, guidance and friendship. 

Can anyone even take a guess at how many young men Jesse has impacted for good over his lifetime? I know I am one of THEM!!!


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

R.I.P . :angel:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19763242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 31 2011, 02:11 PM~19746920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

RIP to Mr. Gypsy Rose!!

Any pics of his final cruise???


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

GROWING UP DOWN THE STREET FROM JESSE AND HIS FAMILY IN EAST L.A. I CAN REMEMBER SEEING HIM AND THE IMPERIALS CRUISING UP AND DOWN THE HOOD, I SAID TO MYSELF ONE DAY THAT WILL BE ME WITH MY OWN LOWRIDER. LOOKING UP TO JESSE AS A KID I SAID WOW, BUT GROWING UP AND MEETING HIM WAS A THRILL , BUT MOST OF ALL BEING ABLE TO CALL HIM MY FRIEND WAS AN HONOR. I WILL MISS YOU MY BROTHER AND WE WILL SEE ONE ANOTHER AGAIN. HE IS THE TRUE IMPERIAL MATERIAL !


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Feb 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19767893
> *I was Googling Jesse's name this morning just to see what would come up and to my surprise, there were dozens of links associated with him.
> 
> Not just within the lowriding community either. That goes to show you what kind of impact a humble man, born in East LA can have in a world that is strewn with negative stereotypes towards lowriders. What a privilege it is to know Jesse and to be able to learn what it truly means to be "Imperial Material"
> ...


x2


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Feb 6 2011, 08:53 PM~19804721
> *GROWING UP DOWN THE STREET FROM JESSE AND HIS FAMILY IN EAST L.A. I CAN REMEMBER SEEING HIM AND THE IMPERIALS CRUISING UP AND DOWN THE HOOD, I SAID TO MYSELF ONE DAY THAT WILL BE ME WITH MY OWN LOWRIDER. LOOKING UP TO JESSE AS A KID I SAID WOW, BUT GROWING UP AND MEETING HIM WAS A TRILL , BUT MOST OF ALL BEING ABLE TO CALL HIM MY FRIEND WAS AN HONOR. I WILL MISS YOU MY BROTHER AND WE WILL SEE ONE ANOTHER AGAIN. HE IS THE TRUE IMPERIAL MATERIAL !
> *


Right on Carnal. The stories you could tell Ray of your childhood growing up around the corner from Jesse & the Valadez Brothers and the IMPERIALS CC. Just last night I was telling some of our Brothers of what you have told me in the past of how you used to ride your bikes down to the IMPERIALS hang out and you and your 2 friends would buy 1 hamburger and split it 3 ways and 1 soda with 3 straws and you 3 would just kick back and check out them bad azz IMPERIALS riders on the weekends way back during the 60's. thank You Jesse for all the great memories we have made with you Carnal you will be missed but never to be forgotten.


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

REST IN PEACE FROM OUR FAMILY

LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB WILL MISS U 

THE LEGEND GYPSY ROSE HIMSELF


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

To honor a man the way Jesse Valadez Sr. was honored is a tribute to his Family and Legacy that he leaves behind. Myself and another member attended the Rosary on Friday night and we were amazed on how many people were in attendance to show Support, Respect and Love to a MAN that single handidly changed the Lowrider culture. The Gypsy Rose is and forever will be an ICON in the lowrider community but Jesse Valadez Sr. will and forever be the Pioneer who led the Lowriding culture to mainstream America. The people and clubs who were in attendance on Friday and Saturday witnessed a True Legend and Pioneer being layed to rest. To Jesse Valedez's Family and Imperial Family I regretfully extend our condolences to you. You have lost a Father, Husband, Son, Uncle, Friend, but for those of us that did not know him as you did lost an Icon, Pioneer, Legend, and True Lowrider of his time to the Lord. People say when we pass away a true measure on how we lived our life will be on how many people attend our funeral services, well I guess Jesse Valadez Sr. lived his life to the fullest because on this past Friday and Saturday I could honestly say without knowing him personally that he touched many lives through his family and friends and his passion for the Lowrider Movement.

To Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr., Imperial Material, Gypsy Rose Legend I bid you farewell, to the Valadez Family my prayers go out to you.

God bless, and May the Lord be with you.

EastSide Car Club


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Much love and respect for a true original lowrider! UNIQUES CC sends it condolences to the Valadez family.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 7 2011, 03:28 PM~19809970
> *REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT JESSES JR. AND IS FAMILY GOD BLESS YOU 
FROM BROWN PRIDE ORANGE COUNTY CAR CLUB.


----------



## mando129 (Feb 6, 2011)

:angel: :angel: Jesse Valadez ~ Lowrider Legend (my hitoria) from ( armando moreno own... of A&J CUSTOMS AUTO BODY ) Biscoe norte carolina jesse con lagrimas en mis hojos escrivo estas letras para ti para que siempre se te recuerde con mucho carino. por que ya no estas aqui solo dios save por que ya te queria con el mi amigo lo que si se es que ya estaras descansando en el cielo no sabes como me duele no ver estado a tu lado en tu funeral el sabado me di cuenta cuando mire las noticias que decia la histoia de ti y yo tenia que escrivir estas palabras para ti con todo respeto cuando encontre esta noticia sobre ti, despensa amigo tu saves la rason que cuando me sepre de mi ex te dije que me iva para norte carolina y tu me dijistes que me entendias y que duro era eso y tu sabes por que.. cuanto te agradesco todo lo que isiste a qui en la tierra tu eres y seras siendo en el cielo jesse valadez Lowrider Legend recuerdo que AJ's customs from garden grove california el nombre de los hermanos ( art and jesse ) son los dos bros.. que me ensenaron a entender el arte de los carros cuando yo era morro ustedes me ensenaron muncho para ser lo que hoy soy recuerdo desde el primer dia que te conosi me trataste como si te conociera de muchos anos CUANDO LLEGE A TU SHOP te pregunte que si me podrias tapisar my black 1969 chevy nova tu me dijiste ok no problem y luego le distes un vistaso y me dijiste que esperara que llegara el arturo para que me diera precio y ese dia enpeso nuestra amistad platicamos como una hora SOBRE CARROS Y ESE DIA CONOSI DE TU CARRO 1964 impala y que tenia nombre (Gypsy Rose) me dijiste que tu eras el dueno y que era el segundo que el primer (Gypsy Rose) qe tubistes era un 1963 y que tu eras uno de los fundadores de un car club me esplicastes munchas cosas sobre carros y me dijistes que eran varios hermanos que eran tapiseros y tamvien que tenias un hijo como de mi edad lettle jesse jr quien hoy va a llevar tu leyenda del (Gypsy Rose) y que tambien le gustavan los carros a pesar que yo era un chavo no te importo dedicar un buen rato sobre old cars hasta que llego arturo entonces art me dijo
en que te puedo ayudar le dije quiero arreglar mi carro del interior le dije yo y jesse estubimos viendo mi carro y ya le esplique lo que queria aser a mi carro asientos carpeta cielo etc.. nada especial or custom solo un buen travajo que muncha jente los recomendava por un muy buen trabajo y yo solo vivia a 3 cuadras del aj' ok dijo art me hiso unas preguntas y luego me dijo espera un minuto y se dirijio al jesse conversaron y luego ok me dijo art como te llamas le dije armando o en verdad me dijo art te llamas como mi bro,, good le dije somos como hermanos entonces le dije me va salir barato jajaja dijo art ok mando barato para ti son como $5000 dolares y luego se quedo muy serio y yo tamvien en ese tiempo era mucho dinero para mi en 90 o 91 no recuerdo vien el dia yo pense que tal ves podria tapisar mi carro con $500 o 600 dollares mi chevy nova no valia ese tipo de dinero no supe que aser y luego le dije a art yo regreso despues me dirije a la puerta y le dije a jesse yo regreso luego en tonces jesse y art se rieron muncho por unos minutos entonces jesse me dijo mando ven manana que tengas chansa para ayudarte y que aprendas con tu carro si te pones las pilas te vamos a ayudar y no te vamos a cobrar mucho me dijo jesse solo el material y algo para las sodas pero si no le echas ganas olvidalo te vamos a cobrar mas dijo jesse los carros viejos y classicos son para quien lo respetan y los cuidan te lo digo yo los carros no se abusan al contrario ay que darles mucho amor tlc cuidado que no se te olvide nunca mando mi carro(Gypsy Rose) siempre a estado a mi lado y segira a mi lado a pesar de buenos tiempos y malos de dinero jesse asi se espreso entonces enpeso nuestra amisad y luego despues se lo vendi al art anos de amistad porimero fue nova y luego my 77 chevy silverado , 72 clatlas , my 87 chevy silverado y etc... despues unos anos de juntar ideas de lo que aprendi de ellos y lo que yo savia yo enpese a tener en mente lo que jesse me dijo un dia mando si te gustan los carros yo te miro que si aprendes cosas me pregunto que si me gustari tener my shop me justa tu actitud y el me dijo que te gusta mas de los carros le dije que yo queria ser pintor de carros por que cada ves que mirava su carro me motivava entonces me dijo que si te propones un dia vas a tener tu propio shop como nosotros y me dijo no ay como travajar en lo propio para ganar dinero para uno no para otros y luego nos separamos unos anos despues cuando me tuve que mover para norte de carolina en 1997 fue asta 4 anos despues de travajar para otro taller de pintura me decidi a avrir mi propio shop en 2002 que lleva el nombre de A&J CUSTOS AUTO BODY aqui en norte carolina gracias amigo a que tu me motivastes les puedo decir la historia mia de amistad y de un a leyenda de Jesse Valadez ~ Lowrider Legend puedo desir con muncho orgullo que tu fuistes y sigiras ciendo mi inpiracion amigo que dios te de la gloria por que te la mereses y que dios te vendiga a ti a tu familia descanse en paz. jeese valadez 
jesse jr te doy mis condolencias y que dios te vendiga y te de paz en tu corazon por la perdida de tu papa 
descanse en paz rip in heaven
jesse valadez (Gypsy Rose) Imperials Car Club 

from armando moreno te recordara para siempre amigo


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

Grasias por compartir mando129 ...R.I.P JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## mando129 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jesse Valadez ~ Lowrider Legend (my hitoria) from ( armando moreno own... of A&J CUSTOMS AUTO BODY ) Biscoe norte carolina jesse con lagrimas en mis hojos escrivo estas letras para ti para que siempre se te recuerde con mucho carino. por que ya no estas aqui solo dios save por que ya te queria con el mi amigo lo que si se es que ya estaras descansando en el cielo no sabes como me duele no ver estado a tu lado en tu funeral el sabado me di cuenta cuando mire las noticias que decia la histoia de ti y yo tenia que escrivir estas palabras para ti con todo respeto cuando encontre esta noticia sobre ti, despensa amigo tu saves la rason que cuando me sepre de mi ex te dije que me iva para norte carolina y tu me dijistes que me entendias y que duro era eso y tu sabes por que.. cuanto te agradesco todo lo que isiste a qui en la tierra tu eres y seras siendo en el cielo jesse valadez Lowrider Legend recuerdo que AJ's customs from garden grove california el nombre de los hermanos ( art and jesse ) son los dos bros.. que me ensenaron a entender el arte de los carros cuando yo era morro ustedes me ensenaron muncho para ser lo que hoy soy recuerdo desde el primer dia que te conosi me trataste como si te conociera de muchos anos CUANDO LLEGE A TU SHOP te pregunte que si me podrias tapisar my black 1969 chevy nova tu me dijiste ok no problem y luego le distes un vistaso y me dijiste que esperara que llegara el arturo para que me diera precio y ese dia enpeso nuestra amistad platicamos como una hora SOBRE CARROS Y ESE DIA CONOSI DE TU CARRO 1964 impala y que tenia nombre (Gypsy Rose) me dijiste que tu eras el dueno y que era el segundo que el primer (Gypsy Rose) qe tubistes era un 1963 y que tu eras uno de los fundadores de un car club me esplicastes munchas cosas sobre carros y me dijistes que eran varios hermanos que eran tapiseros y tamvien que tenias un hijo como de mi edad lettle jesse jr quien hoy va a llevar tu leyenda del (Gypsy Rose) y que tambien le gustavan los carros a pesar que yo era un chavo no te importo dedicar un buen rato sobre old cars hasta que llego arturo entonces art me dijo
en que te puedo ayudar le dije quiero arreglar mi carro del interior le dije yo y jesse estubimos viendo mi carro y ya le esplique lo que queria aser a mi carro asientos carpeta cielo etc.. nada especial or custom solo un buen travajo que muncha jente los recomendava por un muy buen trabajo y yo solo vivia a 3 cuadras del aj' ok dijo art me hiso unas preguntas y luego me dijo espera un minuto y se dirijio al jesse conversaron y luego ok me dijo art como te llamas le dije armando o en verdad me dijo art te llamas como mi bro,, good le dije somos como hermanos entonces le dije me va salir barato jajaja dijo art ok mando barato para ti son como $5000 dolares y luego se quedo muy serio y yo tamvien en ese tiempo era mucho dinero para mi en 90 o 91 no recuerdo vien el dia yo pense que tal ves podria tapisar mi carro con $500 o 600 dollares mi chevy nova no valia ese tipo de dinero no supe que aser y luego le dije a art yo regreso despues me dirije a la puerta y le dije a jesse yo regreso luego en tonces jesse y art se rieron muncho por unos minutos entonces jesse me dijo mando ven manana que tengas chansa para ayudarte y que aprendas con tu carro si te pones las pilas te vamos a ayudar y no te vamos a cobrar mucho me dijo jesse solo el material y algo para las sodas pero si no le echas ganas olvidalo te vamos a cobrar mas dijo jesse los carros viejos y classicos son para quien lo respetan y los cuidan te lo digo yo los carros no se abusan al contrario ay que darles mucho amor tlc cuidado que no se te olvide nunca mando mi carro(Gypsy Rose) siempre a estado a mi lado y segira a mi lado a pesar de buenos tiempos y malos de dinero jesse asi se espreso entonces enpeso nuestra amisad y luego despues se lo vendi al art anos de amistad porimero fue nova y luego my 77 chevy silverado , 72 clatlas , my 87 chevy silverado y etc... despues unos anos de juntar ideas de lo que aprendi de ellos y lo que yo savia yo enpese a tener en mente lo que jesse me dijo un dia mando si te gustan los carros yo te miro que si aprendes cosas me pregunto que si me gustari tener my shop me justa tu actitud y el me dijo que te gusta mas de los carros le dije que yo queria ser pintor de carros por que cada ves que mirava su carro me motivava entonces me dijo que si te propones un dia vas a tener tu propio shop como nosotros y me dijo no ay como travajar en lo propio para ganar dinero para uno no para otros y luego nos separamos unos anos despues cuando me tuve que mover para norte de carolina en 1997 fue asta 4 anos despues de travajar para otro taller de pintura me decidi a avrir mi propio shop en 2002 que lleva el nombre de A&J CUSTOS AUTO BODY aqui en norte carolina gracias amigo a que tu me motivastes les puedo decir la historia mia de amistad y de un a leyenda de Jesse Valadez ~ Lowrider Legend puedo desir con muncho orgullo que tu fuistes y sigiras ciendo mi inpiracion amigo que dios te de la gloria por que te la mereses y que dios te vendiga a ti a tu familia descanse en paz. jeese valadez 
jesse jr te doy mis condolencias y que dios te vendiga y te de paz en tu corazon por la perdida de tu papa 
descanse en paz rip in heaven
jesse valadez (Gypsy Rose) Imperials Car Club 

from armando moreno te recordara para siempre amigo


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Nothing but Love & Respect from the big "T" for the Carnal Big Jesse.
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: </span>


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

My condolences to the Valadez family. I'm still in disbelief. It was great to see on the news all the clubs cruising together for Jesse Valadez. To see everyone respect and unite was a great site to see on the news. The gypsy rose will never be looked at the same. I remember the first time i got to see it in person and meet Jesse about 10 years back...just had to tell him how many times people asked me if my dad was the owner of gypsy rose cause he too is named Jesus "Jesse" Valadez. Im sure he's with our Lord up in heaven....he musta been smiling big time when he saw the caravan of lowriders, all for him. :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL THIS CAR IS.. DID'NT EVEN NEED HYDROS (ALTHOUGH IT HAS THEM), THE PAINT ALONE SPEAKS FOR ITSELF


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a picture of me and my boy......A Future Imperial Member attending our Presidents passing..


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

LA TIMES ARTICLE ON BIG JESSE 2/12/2011
http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0,7858686.story


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

MY CONDOLONCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ AND IMPERIALS FAMILIA,SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS,MAY HE REST IN PEACE CON MUCHO RESPECTO, TRINO AND THE ALFARO FAMILY :angel:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE!!!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Big Jesse's made the Wall Street Journal  

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405...0437108514.html


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 15 2011, 12:29 PM~19876070
> *Big Jesse's made the Wall Street Journal
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405...0437108514.html
> *


Jesse will always be a "Low Riding Legend and Icon Forever" and with much L&R for our Carnal and you will be missed but never forgotten. :angel:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

god bless


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

**BREAKING NEWS**

Tomas Vasquez, President of Thee Imperials Car Club mother chapter just announced the latest addition to our club. 

"Due to circumstances beyond our control, membership is growing at the fastest pace ever recorded," Vasquez announced. "We can't wait to see the sparks fly as our latest chapter scrapes down those streets of gold!"

The new plaques have been cast (see below) and sources tell us that they are made out of 100% pure gold!

The following "eternal" officers have been announced:

Big Jesse Valadez, Sr. - President (Gypsy Rose)
Eddie "Garras" Aranda - Vice President (X Rated)
Lil Louie Flores - Treasurer (Innervisions)
Art Valadez - Secretary (King Orchid)

Car Committee - No need, everything is perfect there!

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:black\'>The "Heaven Chapter" with much L&R for our fallen Brothers from the IMPERIALS CC.</span>
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDE IN PEACE TO A LEGEND :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS (Feb 5, 2011)

sumthing i did on midnight club i made my own gypsy rose r.i.p jesse valadez......


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

R.I.P JESSE VALADEZ SR.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2011, 03:08 AM~19833990
> *LOOK HOW BEAUTIFUL THIS CAR IS.. DID'NT EVEN NEED HYDROS (ALTHOUGH IT HAS THEM), THE PAINT ALONE SPEAKS FOR ITSELF
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Missing you Carnal :angel:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

RIP to a legend. Gone but never forgotten and your life lives on thru your work. :tears: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Gypsy rose a true legend


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 21 2011, 09:27 PM~20393774
> *Gypsy rose a true legend
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

TTT Mr Valadez R.I.P You are Missed.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

^x2  :angel:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

OVER THE WEEKEND I WEN TO GO VISIT JESSE'S BROTHER MANDO. MANDO IS AN COOL ASS OG.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

six 2 said:


> OVER THE WEEKEND I WEN TO GO VISIT JESSE'S BROTHER MANDO. MANDO IS AN COOL ASS OG.


 X2 OG to the bone


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

bmbero said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


'Gypse Rose' The car that started it all..


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Teacher to many bad ass car builders. My respect goes out to his legacy felt behind.


----------

